# WOW a Giants feeding frenzy!!!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*I ran across this from another board i'm on. I wish I was there to pull one in lol*






Enjoy underwater video


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Seen that off hatteras and oregon inlet fish not as big but still the same they were crushing poppers


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice pics


----------

